# Pics of 18" chrome wheels. Show me what you have and where you got 'em.



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

19'' TSW drilled to 5x105 blanks from GoodRoads.net


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice. Got more pics?


----------



## WRS671 (Aug 24, 2012)

20x8.5 Borghini's (standard 5x105 bolt pattern) with Lexani 225/35/20's. No lift or drop required. No rubbing and doesn't affect turn radius.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

i am jealous of your car right now! haha!


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

Not chrome, but hyper silver. MSR 045's.



more pics here vvv

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-cruze-month-submission-voting/12636-april-13-cotm-submission-thread.html


----------

